# End of the Line Herd picture update



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Aspen - 2 years old









Destiny 4 1/2 years old









Mia - 1 1/2 years old









Jasper - 1 1/2 years old









Flicka - 5 1/2









Misty 5 1/2 years old









Sweet Pea just under 2 years


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

So pretty and healthy looking- and no mud- I'm envious. No mud- the concept................


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Everyone is in nice condition and look so good in their winter fluff.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They look so good Stacey! Jasper just has a "kiss me" face!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

enjoytheride said:


> So pretty and healthy looking- and no mud- I'm envious. No mud- the concept................


OH YES there is TONS of mud - I just took a picture when it dried out for 3 days and now we are back to MUD oh how I HATE MUD!!!!!

Thanks guys I am so pleased at how they look


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Your goats are looking awesome!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, they all look so happy!! Thanks for sharing them.  

Misty and Jasper appear to be smiling for you! I can't wait to see their baby bellies in the next few months...mine are as "fluffy" as yours and it's super squishy half frozen muck here too! Yicky to try and get pre delivery hoof care done!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I got half my herd done with their hooves - actually I like the wet for hoof trimming, makes for easier trimming


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They look fantastic! I still love Mia, just beautiful coloring! How's Sweet Pea settling in?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wet yes, mud and poop no! Just takes longer to wash their feet off...lol. Sweet Pea looks to have settled in very well, I'm glad to see that she's comfortable enough to munch and not worry about getting pushed around. BTW...who's your herd queen of the 6 girls?


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Mia is adorable as always and Jasper is a cutie!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Who is the herd queen of the 7? HAHA That would be Sweet Pea!

Here are their personalities:

Sweet Pea - Nasty and bossy, hates me
Misty - SP's buddy and cohert in crime, rather pushy
Flicka - Shy and always pushed around
Destiny - sweet and unasuming
Aspen - Lost in the middle, trying to warm up to me
Mia - Bratty as always - knows how to put on the charm when she needs it, she looks like an Angel but let me tell yah she ain't one!
Jasper - Stubborn and a brat as well


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice looking goats. Are Misty and Jasper related? they look alike.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nope Misty and Jasper are not related, they look simular in color but their build is way different. Jasper is more dairy while Misty is very much pygmy


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

They all look really good!!! :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you - I am very proud of my little herd I must say so thanks for noticing


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Cute pictures!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They all look great Stacey!! They are all just to cute


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

They are so pretty Stacey! You take such good care of your goats .


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They look fantastic Stacey!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

why thank you guys


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I missed this thread!! They look so good Stacey! I love Mia!


----------

